# jungle vals getting chopped down



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

alright here's my planted tank so far. its 80w on a 55gal with est 65-70 jungle vals. i got a cheap nutrifin co2 diffuser, which acutally worked immediately. i also use flourish twice a week. it's going great ive had no algae at all. only thing is my vals keep gettin chopped down by my reds. also, getting sucked up by my powerhead and the emp 400 intake. i tried to make a wall, should i bunch them all together? you can see that some sprouted to over 2ft long but others are 5 inches tall. any advice?


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

Well put the plants to a side where there is little to no current so that 1 the powerehead isnt blowing them around and 2 they cant get sucked up.The piranhas will still eat it anyways they are piranhas


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

should i get rid of the powehead all together? it's a ac802.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I would try to move them so that your filter and powerhead cannot do as much damage.

From my experience though, some piranhas live with plants without an issue while others will always just destroy them. 3 out of my 4 are fine, the other one just destroys them cause he can.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice @$$ tank.


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Alot of light on a P tank.....but they look active and tank looks good.


----------

